# Static bottom hole pressure



## م/وفاء (16 أبريل 2011)

PLEASE HELP ME HOW CAN CALCULATE STATIC BHP IF I KNOW FLOWING BHP Pwf
thanks in advance


----------



## محمد الاكرم (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام
كتاب يحوي كا الموضوع Working Guide to Reservoir
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t254308.html
اخرى
http://www.pdf4me.net/pdf-data/bottom-hole-pressure.php
http://www.petroleumengineeringspreadsheets.com/index.html
وفقك الله


----------



## م/وفاء (18 أبريل 2011)

thank you so much


----------

